#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-07
<DaBao>   _       ___   _   _   _   _  __  __ 
<DaBao>  | |     |_ _| | \ | | | | | | \ \/ / 
<DaBao>  | |      | |  |  \| | | | | |  \  /  
<DaBao>  | |___   | |  | |\  | | |_| |  /  \  
<DaBao>  |_____| |___| |_| \_|  \___/  /_/\_\ 
<endless> 大家晚安唉:)
<byonk> @~@
<icman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3xvY5U9edw   #明天天氣晴
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-09
<HugoKuo> 大家
<HugoKuo> 好心年快
<HugoKuo> 請問個為前诶
<HugoKuo> 新年快樂
<HugoKuo> 請問各位前輩
<HugoKuo> 都是用什麼東西來備份系統呢
<HugoKuo> 在系統運作中
<HugoKuo> 是否只有tar ?
<HugoKuo> survey 了 partimage  etc...
<HugoKuo> 似乎都要把server offline
<HugoKuo> 如果能透過一台管理server 來備份那更理想了
<HugoKuo> 熱備份solution ?
<dingyichen> HugoKuo, 你高興的話可以用 git/hg. :-)
<HugoKuo> thanks for your suggestion  ding...
<HugoKuo> git/hg 好深奧 XD
<HugoKuo> PS  我的目標是 full back 全系統倒一個capacity 
<acman> HugoKuo: 傳統一點... snapshot+tar
<HugoKuo> thanks acman  ,,,,
<HugoKuo> 剛survey 了一些solution
<HugoKuo> 的確傳統的比較單純一點
<HugoKuo> 我應該會先使用tar  
<HugoKuo> 沒問題後使用puppet 結合
<acman> t你要在一個運作中的系統做備份
<acman> 建議你先想.....要備到什麼程度,這會影響怎麼還原
<acman> 遇過不少狀況是做備份的人根本沒想過/沒實作過還原,結果備出來的東西不能用
<acman> 再者要想你的系統特性,是DB/Web或一般工作機??繁忙程度
<acman> 當然還有容量大小
<acman> 不同的狀況會有不同的工具
<acman> 如果是全新架構的話,你還可以研究一下lvm
<KID> p
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-10
<MalayCake> 123
<HugoKuo> 456
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-11
<HugoKuo> 有人在使用eucalyptus ㄇ
<HugoKuo> 備份LINUX完整系統一定要使用DDㄇ
<MeaCulpa> dd备份盘，文件tar即可
<HugoKuo> dd 備份整個盤
<HugoKuo> 好大阿
<HugoKuo> 431的碟
<HugoKuo> 裡面東西約1.7G
<HugoKuo> dd 目前已經跑到4.8G @@
<HugoKuo> how come  ?? help 
<happyaron> 請問有人嗎？10.04.2快要出了，希望有人能測試語言包。
<happyaron> 測試詳情請看 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<happyaron> 我測試簡體語言包時發現Firefox翻譯缺失，猜測正體應該也一樣，正在和官方聯系解決。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-12
<zx1986> 請問在 Ubuntu 下，sqlite 和 sqlite3 並存沒差吧？有沒有什麼需要注意的細節？
<DreamerC> 不相容
<zx1986> 就是舊有的 sqlite 程式，例如 php-sqlite 裡面的東西都需要改寫？
<zx1986> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EXXFlygmQY  a nice video :-)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-13
<Tiger0319> o.o
<yao_ziyuan> 请问，台湾哪家电视台提供在线 flash video 播放的？
<zx1986_> 壹電視？
<zx1986_> yao_ziyuan, 壹電視？
<yao_ziyuan> 这个 channel 回复的延迟真够久的
<yao_ziyuan> 不错！
<yao_ziyuan> 以前我只知道中广：http://www.bcc.com.tw/prmcast.asp#
<yao_ziyuan> 是 silverlight 播放的，linux 下用 moonlight
<zx1986_> 因爲有 great fire wall, 所以你會比較慢看到回應, 相信我
<fallenzone> XD
<mike101> 測試
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-06
<cJether> 我不会用正体中文
<cJether> 有人吗
<BlueT_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-08
<Arnautovic> Hello
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-11
<Falcon> hihihi~~~
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-04
<ubuntu518> ubuntu系统上安装虚拟机
<ubuntu518> 但是怎么让宿机和虚拟机互通啊
<ubuntu518> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<ronnie> 科科
<po> hi
<po> 我愛中文繁體
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-05
<ChenKaie> jobs
<ChenKaie> ls
<ChenKaie> ps
<ChenKaie> ps
<ChenKaie> XD.. sorr
<marzlao> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-07
<Regan> 請問一下
<Regan> 我目前正在設定svn
<Regan> 目前設定了三個SVNParentPath
<Regan> 各為pa pb pc
<Regan> 然後我設定了pa, pb, pc下的資料庫的權限
<Regan> 其中pa的資料庫要禁止讀取, 
<Regan> pb的資料庫要允許寫入
<Regan> 但設定結果是pa pb都不能讀取
<Regan> pa pb的資料庫都不能讀取
<Regan> 想問一下該怎麼解決這個問題
<serp_> mrkan du inte använda halva tabletter då o.O
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-08
<kk850584882> 肿麽没人？
<kk850584882> 我玩的是单机版麽。。。
<kk850584882> 有人吗～～～啊～～
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-09
<haroldwu> 哈囉線上的朋友~
<haroldwu> 有一個問題想問
<haroldwu> 請問要怎樣在部落格(我用blogger)
<haroldwu> 嵌入程式碼呢？我嘗試過gist，但是那讓部落格載入速度變很慢
<haroldwu> 有一些修改模版添加標籤功能的我操作好像沒成功QQ
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-10
<zeroplex> 試試看用 Google Code Prettify，可以參考這篇文章  http://goo.gl/utpWT
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-07
<Ti_WB1112> I had already buy the cubuetruck
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-02
<Sean64> Hi pcchou
<pcchou> Sean64: hi
<Sean64> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-05
<limingke355653> ;-)
<limingke355653> you 
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-07
<FourDollars> test
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-08
<darkduke> hi
<darkduke> hi again
<OMGOMG_> 你們都用什麼TeX？
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-11
<terry_> 大家好 有人嗎~~
#ubuntu-tw 2018-02-08
<gibson> hi
<gibson> 我想學習使用linux，該怎麼開始
#ubuntu-tw 2018-02-09
<ODI3SYnotebook> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<ODI3SYnotebook> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<ODI3SYnotebook> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<ODI3SYnotebook> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<ODI3SYnotebook> ██║██║  ██║╚██████╗██╗███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║██╗╚██████╔╝██║  ██║╚██████╔╝
<ODI3SYnotebook> ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝╚═╝╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝
<ODI3SYnotebook> AceLan kaxing PHLin NewCliCker woodrows1en Hellosun a0000778 woodrowshen gaod felixonmars tsung MLChen StanleyHsiao_ wcpan exc3pt1on sinxccc KylinWu BestSteve rich1iu n5mPoor cswang nyli FourDollars clode___________ RJHsiao DreamerC ko_lo YChao_ ubuntulog czchen cibs komugi AndrewLee chihchun_afk 
<PHLin> you will need to practice your ASCII skill
<tai271828> lol
#ubuntu-tw 2019-02-10
<lala_> hi
<lala_> 有人在這裡嗎
<lala_> 看來是沒有的
